#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  no telephone...what are my options.

## ChiangMai noon

I know i am supposed to try and bribe the telephone companies and plead.

I've done that.

they are saying no line.
no number.

i'm a bit screwed to say the least.

tt&t are saying their line doesn't extentd to my area and tot are saying there is a waiting list for numbers.

apparently there is no amount of leverage here.

the only place within 500 metres of my place with a telephone is the local shop so i can't run a line from the neighbour's places either.

ip sat is waaay too expensive.

what to do?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> what to do?


I'd end it all now mate.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
ta...
 :Sad:

----------


## Rdrokit

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> what to do?
> 
> 
> I'd end it all now mate.


Learn smoke signals?

----------


## chitown

Tin can and string???

Oh I forget, TRUE INTERNET has a patent on that........... :Sad:

----------


## RandomChances

I used to use my mobile, you can get some cheap packages. It's ok for e-mails and the forum but you can forget any threads with lots of pics or trying to download torrents.
Could'nt get torrent to work with IPstar either

----------


## Fabian

> what to do?


Move to somewhere where they got telephone lines.

----------


## Mid

aircard

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
thanks for the idiocy.

----------


## Thetyim

> the only place within 500 metres of my place with a telephone is the local shop so i can't run a line from the neighbour's places either.


Pay for ADSL into the shop.
The shopkeeper gets the speech line you have a wifi modem with directional antennae pointing at you house.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
they already have adsl.

----------


## Katana

Edge Gprs

see here  :: Enhanced Data Rates for GSM Evolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dtac coverage 

see here :: dtac - feel goood

quote "*What is EDGE and GPRS?
*EDGE and GPRS are data technologies on the top of the GSM mobile standard. GPRS has speed of up to 40 kbit/s, 
while EDGE has speed of up to 200 kbit/s. dtacs EDGE network is purposely built to give our customers a steady speed, 
rather than large variable ups and downs. As such our customers should expect an average speed on EDGE of 120 kbps. 
This speed might vary according to peak traffic hours. "

Better than a slap in the bollocks with a wet sheep ... no ?

You might need a new handset which you can plug into your computer.

Mark

----------


## Fabian

> ^^
> thanks for the idiocy.


That's not idiocy but common sense.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> That's not idiocy but common sense.


indeed, yes.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thetyim

> they already have adsl.


Even better.
Offer to upgrade them to a faster package and you bung in a Wifi modem

----------


## watterinja

Grease a sweaty Thai palm with green paper & the lubricant will work its magic overnight.   :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
i'll give that a go tomorrow.

how much is a wifi modem?




> Grease a sweaty Thai palm with green paper & the lubricant will work its magic overnight.


tried it.
no go.

----------


## watterinja

^ Not enough green stuff, I'd guess.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I guess.
 :Sad:

----------


## Thetyim

> how much is a wifi modem?


Wifi modem DLINK Dir615 802.11N spec 2380baht
Wifi pci card DLINK     1090baht

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
that sounds like the way to go.

how does this work?

presumably the shop would need their internet turned on for me to tap into it.

i have no idea.

----------


## Thetyim

^
The modem can be left on 24/7 and uses very little electricity

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
but his computer needs to be on all the time right?

----------


## Thetyim

^
No just the modem

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
cheers very much theters.

i have just called my wife and passed on the instructions.

i can't see they'd have any objections especially if we pay their adsl bill.

what is the range of the wireless?

----------


## Norton

Theter's approach best if you can sort it.  Another option is to check out CAT Telecom and see if you can get CDMA2000 in your area.  Not as fast as ADSL but maybe OK for your purposes.

----------


## Thetyim

I would go for a DLINK or Linksys modem. Must be the latest N spec .
Get a Wifi pci card of the same brand.

Position the modem in the shop as high as possible to avoid obstacles.
Can you see the shop from your house ?

----------


## Thetyim

> CAT Telecom and see if you can get CDMA2000 in your area


CAT are dropping CDMA

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Can you see the shop from your house ?


no.

there's another place between ours and the shop.

it's probably only about 200 metres away as the crow flies.

as you know, i'm a total luddite.
guess i'll need someone to help me install this stuff if they agree to it in the first place.

----------


## watterinja

^ Can wifi signals (radio waves) be deflected? If so, position a deflector so that the wifi signal gets to you. Perhaps it will go around the house - no idea, I'm just throwing out possible ideas to explore.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> If so, position a deflector so that the wifi signal gets to you


that's so above me as to be very scary.

----------


## mrsquirrel

You will need to mount the antenna on their roof then if it's not line of site.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
it's in line of sight from the roof for sure.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i have one last ace to play.

going to send my very high so Thai manager to tot tomorrow.

see if she can pull some strings.

think i look too rough.
 :Sad:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> ^ Can wifi signals (radio waves) be deflected? If so, position a deflector so that the wifi signal gets to you. Perhaps it will go around the house - no idea, I'm just throwing out possible ideas to explore.


Yes they can be but I wouldn't fancy CMN;s chances of managing to aim a directional antenna at his house.

----------


## crabfat

> Edge Gprs
> 
> see here  :: Enhanced Data Rates for GSM Evolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Dtac coverage 
> 
> see here :: dtac - feel goood
> 
> quote "*What is EDGE and GPRS?
> ...


I agree with Katana.
I am 4 km from the nearest phone line and I use a Nokia 3110c mobile bluetoothed to my laptop. I am usind a potpaid AIS sim and pay 399 baht a month for calls and 500 baht a month for 250 hours internet connection. The only limit to the amount of downloading is the speed and 250 hours a month. For 999 baht you can get unlimited hours.
It also works on 1-2-call but you have to set it up with AIS at the same rate as prepaid. BEWARE if you go past your agreed limit it costs 1 baht per minute and not 2 baht per hour.
It works for me but it just takes time and patience. :lam:

----------


## Thetyim

^^^
Should be easy then

Try without any special antennae first
Then go up to a hi-gain interior antennae (about 5 quid each)
If still no joy then go for a roof mount exterior

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Yes they can be but I wouldn't fancy CMN;s chances of managing to aim a directional antenna at his house.


see my reply.
 :Sad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> It works for me but it just takes time and patience


what speed do you get?

----------


## mrsquirrel

Problem solved.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Linksys or Dlink had a booster addon to one of their routers funny box that fitted underneath.

Biggest problem you will have other than actually aiming the fucking thing is when it goes off or hangs. you will need to go to the peoples shop and reset it.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Super USB WiFi Antenna

WiFi Antennas-Super Cantenna Wireless Booster Antenna

Wifi Antenna

----------


## Thetyim

^
Why can't you logon and reset in the control panel ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
cheers quirrel.

and thanks everyone except fabian for your help.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> Why can't you logon and reset in the control panel ?


Not if the thing hangs.

My linksys used to hang and it was a power off and on to get to it. 

Sometimes things just go wrong and they need a reset.

Only downside to them. if you can get into them and reset them they are great.

----------


## Norton

> CAT are dropping CDMA


Oh joy!!!.  WTF am I going to do.  Any idea when CAT will discontinue?  Have CDMA now, no phone lines anywhere in sight except for one village phone booth.  Looks like ipStar $$$. :Sad:

----------


## Thetyim

> Any idea when CAT will discontinue?


It was announced in the Bangkok post on 22/2/2008
I don't know when they plan to pull the plug

----------


## blackgang

I used about the same thing as suggested by Crabfat when I was in the hospital and it worked for emails and TD. and I think we paid 200 baht a month or some such, I can find out from my wife exactly what it is if you are interested,, PM me if so.

----------


## blackgang

I don't think giving the phone guys any money will fix your problem, it didn't help a couple of friends of mine here with TTT or TOT either,
What they had to do was find someone that was needing money and buy their phone number and line from them, and it wasn't cheap..

----------


## RandomChances

> What they had to do was find someone that was needing money and buy their phone number and line from them


Yea that was said to us as well, although the phone line ended about 3 km from the house.

Will you pick up a wi-fi signal 500m from the shop, you might end up forking out a lot and not being able to connect.

----------


## Thetyim

> Will you pick up a wi-fi signal 500m from the shop


Should be possible.
I have read about someone  getting G spec to go 800 metres unobstructed so with N spec 200 metres should be possible

----------


## Gerbil

Two pringles cans are all you need.

Pringles Cantenna WiFi Antenna | Do-It-Yourself Wireless Antennas Update

People have got 3 miles point to point connections with these  :Smile:

----------


## Katana

> Originally Posted by RandomChances
> 
> Will you pick up a wi-fi signal 500m from the shop
> 
> 
> Should be possible.
> I have read about someone getting G spec to go 800 metres unobstructed so with N spec 200 metres should be possible


I have a linksys b/g wifi in pirates cove that doesn't even get from inside the place to the hotel across the road. thats 15m max. Going 200m would need a small external aerial on the sending and recieving units. The other factor for using antenii (sp?) is that wireless signal strength has a huge amount of effect on throughput speed.

Its not difficult and if your short of cash the internet has plans for directional antenii mad from coffee tins that worked very well in Australia:
http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/wireless/pics/tincanant.jpg

Its a little work to set up but once its done it there for ever.

..... 


Mark

----------


## Claus31000

Or maybe you should consider just buying LAN cable (cat5) and running it all the way to your house......it is about 10 bath pr metre aroun here....maybe cheaper if you buy 200 or 500 metres......then there is no problem with no signal due to bad weather and or other interference,and a wired network is quite more difficult to hack into.....


Claus

----------


## mrsquirrel

There is a limit on the length that you can have a cable before having to have a repeater.

Not sure what it is for cat5

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Or maybe you should consider just buying LAN cable (cat5) and running it all the way to your house.


from where?

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ Your shop that you are going to bribe.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
can you explain in lay man's terms how such an arrangement might work and the practicalities involved.

I'll green you big.

----------


## Begbie

^U plug one end of the cable into the ADSL modem in the shop. U plug the other end of the cable into your computer.

Squirrel is correct, there is a length/booster issue.

----------


## mrsquirrel

You would have a router at the shop.

Router would give you and the other machine an internal IP address and communicate with the Internet for you.

----------


## mrsquirrel

What's the max length for a run of cat 5 cable? - Topic Powered by eve community

It may well work though.

It's only one cable.

If you bought a decent router not some cheap POS and a good quality cat 5 you may well get away with the 200m distance.

You will have a lot of problems running it though since it will be ove rother peoples land.

----------


## mrsquirrel

*Speed:* 10 Mbps *Max Len:* 500 Meters *Cable:* RG-58 type coax, 50 ohm impedance

----------


## mrsquirrel

Hmmmm

You could run a thin ethernet setup fairly cheaply.

Should get about 185 meters out of the run

A thick ethernet will do 500m.

Not sure on the cost of the routers though.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Yes, CAT5 (or CAT5e) Ethernet cables can be run outdoors to network computers between homes or other buildings.   With their thin plastic casing, ordinary Ethernet cables will deteriorate quickly when exposed to the elements. For best results, outdoor Ethernet cables should be placed in a conduit and then buried under the ground about 15-20cm (6-8 inches) and at least that far away from power lines or other sources of electrical interference. PVC or other plastic pipe, installed with waterproofing, can work as a conduit. Ordinary CAT5 cable was not designed for outdoor uses, however; extreme temperatures and humidity will shorten the useful lifetime of such an outdoor network. 
Preferably, special exterior or _direct burial_ CAT5 cables should be used for outdoor runs instead of ordinary CAT5.

 Direct burial CAT5 costs more, but it is designed specifically for outdoor use. Exterior-grade Ethernet cables are waterproof and thus do not require conduit. Both ordinary and direct burial CAT5 cables attract lighting strikes to some degree. Simply burying a cable underground does not lessen its affinity for lightning. Accordinly, CAT5 _surge protectors_ should be installed as part of outdoor Ethernet networks to guard against lightning strikes.  
A single Ethernet cable, whether indoor or outdoor, is only designed to function over a distance of about 100m (328 feet). Some networks operate successfully with Ethernet cables run 200m or more. When extended past the recommended limit of 100m, Ethernet reliability and performance may suffer, and results can vary from one cable to the next. Active hubs or other repeater devices can be installed with a series of CAT5 cables to greatly extend the range of an Ethernet outdoor network.

----------


## Norton

> You will have a lot of problems running it though since it will be over other peoples land.


Can't underestimate this aspect especially if the LAN cable is run (strung) in a direct line to the house.  Getting permission and the potential people will want compensation.  Possibility of LAN cable damage due to unthinking neighbors.  

Alternative could be to use existing power poles as a phone line does but government permission will be required.

edit added:

Rather than running a LAN line, maybe something as simple as a phone line extension from where the phone is would be practical solution with it connecting directly to the modem in your computer.  No need for a new phone number so ToT not involved.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
that sounds like the simplest solution to me.

the distance is no more than 60 metres or so.
I overestimated it at first.

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ 60 metres is a lot closer than 200m you fucking plonker.

You can easily run a cat 5 cable then.

Just need to think about the weather protection for it.

----------


## Lady Hawk

Good luck Cmn please wait for the wife to get back before you do anything  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

Outdoor CAT 6 Cable, Outdoor CAT 5e Cable, Outdoor Rated CAT 5e Cable,direct buried cable, loose tube cable, Toneable duct, armored fiber optic cables

You can get outdoor protected cat 5 cable. It's not cheap but it's available.

No idea if it's available in Thailand or not. Or what the equivalant is.

I would guestimate at 5k all in. for a router and cable.

----------


## Norton

> You can get outdoor protected cat 5 cable. It's not cheap but it's available.


You seem to have a much better grasp re the subject than I so your opinion on running phone line extension appreciated.  Maybe I'm being to simplistic but seems a 60 meter run from the source to CMNs house might work with appropriate power boost and shielding.  This would eliminate the need for the router and give CMN direct access to the line.

----------


## Begbie

^That sounds like the best solution.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Only problem you would have then is that the quality of the line may not be as good.

If he doesn't need a phone and just requires internet then a decent router and cable setup would be more reliable. 

Phone lines in Thailand aren't very good to start with and adding a splice off the line and boosting it may well just noise.

Also got to consider that his neighbour already has an router/modem on the line.

I don't think you can run two micro splitters on one phone line. I might be wrong though.

----------


## benbaaa

> that sounds like the simplest solution to me.


No, I think fabian's idea was the simplest.   :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Thanks for all the help.

Obviously, i will have to get permission from the shop first, i expect this will be ok if I am willing to pay for the connection for both of us.

There'll be no problem getting permission from the owners of the land between our place and the shop, we get on very well.

I think I'll bring my work's computer expert up the house and see what he thinks is the best option.

Having sen that other thread about IP star, I'm not ruling that out yet either.

----------


## Norton

> I don't think you can run two micro splitters on one phone line. I might be wrong though.


Good point but worth checking out given benefits.  If no good then LAN solution will work I reckon.  60 meter runs on phone lines are not unusual (condos, hotels etc.) so the big issue is having more than one internet connection on a single line.

----------


## CharleyFarley

We were in the same situation as you. 

What we did was adopt someones phone and ran a bog standard phone line from his house to ours ( 1700 metres ). We paid I think 6000 for the exclusive use of the phone line ( no extension shit ) but the bills still go to his house.

Inexplicably ToT want 2000 to change the billing name/address so we didn't bother.

There is surely someone in a 2 kilometre radius that would sell their phone ??

So long as your exchange is within 4 - 5 Kms then you could get ADSL. The phone number also has to start mininum 675 or something like that.

----------


## Fabian

> 60 meter runs on phone lines are not unusual (condos, hotels etc.) so the big issue is having more than one internet connection on a single line.


Why should that be a problem in a LAN with DSL?

----------


## bkkmadness

> I know i am supposed to try and bribe the telephone companies and plead.
> 
> I've done that.
> 
> they are saying no line.
> no number.
> 
> i'm a bit screwed to say the least.
> 
> ...


My friend had a very similar problem in Hua Hin.  For a couple of months he was without a line.  In the end he got the direct telephone number of one of the people at head office, and instead of calling the cannon fodder staff on the helpline to get the problem sorted, he started calling this woman at the head office everyday.

Only a few calls later annoying the hell out of this woman and a line become suddenly available, and within the week it was sorted. 

Worth a try CMN.

----------


## Frankenstein

From what I have heard, torrents and other p2p downloading does not work very well with IP-star. Maybe it has improved though?

----------


## Norton

> Why should that be a problem in a LAN with DSL?


Not a problem.  Just the potential savings of running the phone line rather than LAN and buying router.

----------


## Rawaii

A friend of mine had the same problem, the nearest phone line was about 500 meter away. 
He asked the phone company TOT and TT&T about phone and most important: the internet - not possible because no line in front of the house...
Well he was angry but nothing he could do he thought...

Then i told him about the thai mentality - no ask = can not....
I told him to ask if it would be possible to pay the company TT&T to lay an line from the 500m away existing line to his house to his expenses....

The phone company sayed: ohooooooo, can do, but u pay 7000 Baht....
My friend asked them why they told him b4 that its not possible....
They told him that it wasnt possible, because there is no line...
My friend asked why noone told him that he can have an line if he pay himself...

Answer of TT&T employee: u not ask.....

Ohooooooo, now he have an phone at home and high speed internet....

Remember: u want something in thailand? Ask the right questions or u are lost....  ::doglol::

----------


## a. boozer

I would be much more tempted to go for an Edge Air Card, about 7,000 Bht and about 500 Bht a month for 300 hours.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I would be much more tempted to go for an Edge Air Card, about 7,000 Bht and about 500 Bht a month for 300 hours.


Too slow for torrents.

----------


## a. boozer

> Too slow for torrents.


Not questioning your reply, but would like to know what speed is necessary for them?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It depends upon how quickly and how many you want.

----------


## a. boozer

> It depends upon how quickly and how many you want.


This just displays my ignorance on the subject, sorry!

----------


## matsalleh

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> Too slow for torrents.
> 
> 
> Not questioning your reply, but would like to know what speed is necessary for them?



And last but not least the size of the torrents (TV movies etc. can reach easily 1.5 GB).

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by a. boozer
> 
> I would be much more tempted to go for an Edge Air Card, about 7,000 Bht and about 500 Bht a month for 300 hours.
> 
> 
> Too slow for torrents.


 
Not really too slow, but it won't work with them because the network is configured in such a way that pretty much every port except email and browsing is blocked.

Also, CAT is supposed to be pulling out of the CDMA project, so unless Hutch decides to go it alone, the whole service will disappear.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Then i told him about the thai mentality - no ask = can not....
> I told him to ask if it would be possible to pay the company TT&T to lay an line from the 500m away existing line to his house to his expenses....


thanks, but this isn't really the problem.

there are lines, just no free numbers.

i am told I am number ten on the waiting list and it could be a long time before a number becomes available.

more of a pisser that i have left a free one at my old house.

anyway, asked the shop about running a line to my place from a router at theirs.

they have no problem with this in principle esecially if I'm willing to pay for the monthly bill.

going to try and sort this out on monday, guess I'll need a router with 2 hubs and a fucking long bit of connectin wire.

----------


## Thetyim

^
I would still go the wifi solution

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
why do you think that would be any better?

----------


## Rawaii

Good luck, LOL. Had this probem once when i lived for an year @jomtien. I had to wait 6 month for an f*** number, because in an city like pattaya they do not have enough phone numbers, funny isnt it?

----------


## Lady Hawk

> more of a pisser that i have left a free one at my old house.


can't you transfer that number ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
nope.

different area innit.
 :Sad:

----------


## Lady Hawk

> ^ nope. different area innit.


Still chiang mai area code though.Have you asked or is that just no.. well i think no?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
no chance at all I'm afraid LH.

waited 6 months for that one too but they were pre td and torrent days so i didn't care that much.

----------


## stroller

No number?
That does seem very odd, given the possibilities of 6 or 7 digits with an area prefix.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> That does seem very odd, given the possibilities of 6 or 7 digits with an area prefix.


it does seem ridiculous but i believe it to be tue having pursued a variety of avenues already.

old numbers are sold for a fair bit round these parts.

----------


## Frankenstein

In my experience, Nooners is right, sadly.

It is a crap system, but leaves ample opportunity for getting money under the table ("commission") and since the people working in the phone companies get paid laughable wages otherwise they won't be in a hurry to change anything about it.

----------


## Thetyim

> it does seem ridiculous but i believe it to be tue


I think they need three conditions to be able to connect you.

A free number at your local exchange
A free connection in your soi's junction box
A line running past your house.

#3 you can have installed at reasonable cost
#1 & #2 are too expensive

----------


## Claus31000

If it is sorted out with the shop owner...then go for it while you wait for your own number
When you go buy a router ...try buying one with wirelss,then you can try out the wireless and if that don't work you can stick the cat5e cable in the back of the router and run it to your house....I would go for a Linksys router they make pretty good stuff and are fair easy to setup......
Back on work we use a linksys router from getting internet from tha charterers office down to the ship.....we use a linksys and it pretty stable need to be restarted now then thats all....only make sure if you use the wireless option both antennas will have to be in line of sight.....oh and don't forget to secure your network...


Claus

----------


## mrsquirrel

I've been through two linksys routers in Thailand. They don't like dirty power supplies or the heat. 

Not much better though. 

60m is a fair old distance for him to setup though. Getting the line of sight sorted is the trickiest part. Although with a wireless PCI card it should be quite easy to put an extended antenna on it too outside.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Well what happened?

How is the connection

After all those questions you haven't said anything more about it.

Totally ungrateful you are.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I have been makinging do with my dtac mobile connection which works surprisingly well for just browsing.

Alas, I can not live without my torrents and the techie dude is coming out tomorrow morning to try and sort it out.

I will let you know of my progress.

thank you all from the bottom of my heart for the help.

----------


## Frankenstein

So the techie dude will try to arrange a wireless connection to the shop for you, or do you have some other solution planned?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
cat 5 wire with a booster at the halfway point in our nice neighbour's house at 50 metres.

this might actually not be necessary as I met a guy this morning in the garage up the road who is possibly willing to sell me his number.

----------


## cimboc

.....

sorry hadn't seen the last page

----------


## Sage

You can use Nokia N Series (N70 is the cheapest about ฿7000+) and ask the phone company either Dtec, True orAIS for GPRS add on service (Dtec charge 350 for 100 hours) and you can log on, using your cellphone as a modem, anywhere cellphone connection is available. I myself alway trevel with Nokia N73 and a notebook throughout the country. :spam2:

----------

